# Gentoo-Buch

## nikaya

Gunnar Wrobel,ein Gentoo-Dev,schickt sich an ein Buch über Gentoo zu verfassen.Ein Vertrag ist unterschrieben,jetzt muß es nur noch geschrieben werden.Näheres hier:

http://gunnarwrobel.de/blog/english/technical/gentoo/a_book_about_gentoo.html

Meine Meinung:

Endlich auch mal ein Buch über Gentoo.

Es gibt zwar online massenhaft Dokus,aber konzentriert in Buchform fehlte mir das noch.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Es  gab schon einige Diskussionen darüber wie sinnvoll ein Gentoo Buch ist. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nur begränzt sinnvoll istund dass es eher eine Zeitverschwendung seitens des Verfahres ist. Gentoo ist eine Metadistribution, die sich an einem Grundprinzip hält, aber mit der Zeit sich ständig ändert, so dass Sachen, die heute aktuell sind und ggf. im Buch vorkommen, morgen vielleicht total veraltet sind.

Besser als ein Gentoo Buch wäre ein Buch, das erklärt, was hinter Gentoo steht bzw. wie man ein GNU/Linux vom scratch aufbaut, was notwenig ist und was man wissen sollte.

----------

## Knieper

Das sehe ich auch so. Linuxbuecher fuer den allgemeinen Teil gibt es genug und fuer die drei Seiten Gentoo-Spezialitaeten muss man kein Buch schreiben, da

1. es die Dokus schon zum Ausdrucken im Netz gibt

2. es zu viele Aenderungen gibt

3. vieles ueberhaupt nicht zuverlaessig funktioniert/brauchbar ist (revdep-rebuild, emerge --search, emerge --depclean, USE Flags...)

Wird evtl. ein Buch um am Anfang die groessten Klippen zu umschiffen und nicht die Wikis und Forenbeitraege lesen zu muessen.

----------

## nikaya

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist eine Metadistribution, die sich an einem Grundprinzip hält, aber mit der Zeit sich ständig ändert, so dass Sachen, die heute aktuell sind und ggf. im Buch vorkommen, morgen vielleicht total veraltet sind.
> 
> 

 

Das kann man jedoch für jedes Buch argumentieren.Linux ist einem beständigen,schnellen Wandel unterzogen.Wenn ich mir die ganzen Ubuntu -oder Susebücher anschaue,die sind mit erscheinen einer neuen Version auch nicht mehr uptodate.

Es geht auch wohl nur darum den grundsätzlichen Aufbau von Gentoo zu erklären,und es wird hoffentlich auch ein wenig gepflegt werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Besser ... ein Buch, das erklärt, ... wie man ein GNU/Linux vom scratch aufbaut,

 

das widerum gibt es schon, wenigstens in Teilen: http://oss.erdfunkstelle.de/lfs-de/6.2/online/index.html

Ich persönlich habe es nicht so mit Büchern zu Linux oder Windows im allgemeinen. Als Nachschlagewerk ala 'awk + sed' / 'SSH Referenz' u.ä. sind sie ja ok aber lernen/Wissen aufbauen lieber direkt am Gerät und online lesen. (und nein der Preis für ein Buch stört mich nicht)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kann man jedoch für jedes Buch argumentieren.Linux ist einem beständigen,schnellen Wandel unterzogen.Wenn ich mir die ganzen Ubuntu -oder Susebücher anschaue,die sind mit erscheinen einer neuen Version auch nicht mehr uptodate.
> 
> Es geht auch wohl nur darum den grundsätzlichen Aufbau von Gentoo zu erklären,und es wird hoffentlich auch ein wenig gepflegt werden.

 

naja, ich bin Think4UrS11s Meinung, was den Büchern anbetrifft. Aber ein SuSE Buch macht mehr Sinn, denn ein SuSE Buch basiert auf eine bestimmte Version, und wenn man das voraussetzt, dann kann man schon etwas erreichen. Bei Gentoo gibt es nicht einmal eine Version, die du als Autor voraussetzten kannst und das macht ja alles viel schwieriger.

----------

## nikaya

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja, ich bin Think4UrS11s Meinung, was den Büchern anbetrifft. Aber ein SuSE Buch macht mehr Sinn, denn ein SuSE Buch basiert auf eine bestimmte Version, und wenn man das voraussetzt, dann kann man schon etwas erreichen. Bei Gentoo gibt es nicht einmal eine Version, die du als Autor voraussetzten kannst und das macht ja alles viel schwieriger.

 

Vom Prinzip her schon richtig.Aber ein schönes Buch in den Händen ist imho auch was.Ich werde es auf jeden Fall kaufen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vom Prinzip her schon richtig.Aber ein schönes Buch in den Händen ist imho auch was.Ich werde es auf jeden Fall kaufen.

 

Tu dies, wenn du es willst, aber ich denke, du wirst nicht viel mit dem Buch lernen, denn du weißt bestimmt mindestens so viel wie das Buch dir erzählen kann   :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu dies, wenn du es willst, aber ich denke, du wirst nicht viel mit dem Buch lernen, ...

 

Darauf kommt es nicht so sehr an. Denke bitte an die Lizenzgebühren, die erhoben werden könne. 

Geld ist sexy, auch bei gentoo.   :Twisted Evil: 

Ma

----------

## xraver

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie pablo_supertux.

Da sich Gentoo immer stark im Wandel befindet bringt ein Buch nicht viel.

Sinnvoll finde ich da Bücher die allgemeine Systemadministration vermitteln wie das Linux Administration Handbook.

Da hat man mehr von. Wenn man einmal gelernt hat wie man ifconfig benutzt kann man unter jeder Distribution das Netzwerk in Gang bringen. Schaut euch an wie oft sich die Netzwerkconfig unter Gentoo ändert - da ist man online besser beraten.

Ansonsten wäre es trotzdem schön wenn es ein gutes Buch wird. Ich wünsch dem Autor viel Spass  :Wink: .

----------

## hoschi

Mal abwarten, wenn es so geschrieben ist dass es nicht nur mit Gentoo vom 1.1.2007 verwendbar ist, sondern GNU/LINUX und Gentoo an sich behandelt koennte es interessant sein. Als Bundle mit den Gentoo-CDs, aehnlich wie bei Debian, Suse oder Microsoft ganz nett fuer den Schrank  :Smile: 

Abwarten.

PS: Es gab uebrigens schon mal ein Gentoo-Buch, ich glaub von Addison-Wesley.

----------

## nikaya

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Es gab uebrigens schon mal ein Gentoo-Buch, ich glaub von Addison-Wesley.

 

Ist aber nie erschienen,aus oben schon genannten Gründen:

 *Quote:*   

> [...] vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an dem Buch. Leider haben wir in Abstimmung mit 
> 
> dem Verlag beschlossen, dass das Buch nicht erscheinen wird. Die Gründe dafür 
> 
> liegen insbesondere darin, dass sich die Distribution Gentoo zu schnell 
> ...

 

Näheres hier

----------

## hoschi

Ah, man sollte Amazon nicht immer vertrauen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Darauf kommt es nicht so sehr an. Denke bitte an die Lizenzgebühren, die erhoben werden könne. 
> 
> Geld ist sexy, auch bei gentoo.

 

Jo aber dann haben alle beteiligten im Zweifel mehr davon wenn das Geld direkt an Gentoo geht.

Wenn das Buch Sinn macht (was sich rausstellen wird) kann man es ja kaufen, aber wenn nicht lieber die gleiche Menge Geld direkt überweisen. Wozu unnütz einen Verleger und was da alles dranhängt finanzieren die nur den Großteil des Geldes abgreifen für eine Leistung die ich im Fall 'Buch unnütz' gar nicht will?

----------

## wrobel

Erst heute dieses Topic gefunden. Sehr interessant zu lesen. Durchaus berechtigte Kritikpunkte. 

Es ist recht interessant ein solches Projekt zu starten. Ich habe erst beim Schreiben gemerkt, wieviele sehr Gentoo-spezifische Features es eigentlich gibt. Da kommt man locker auf hundert Seiten und mehr. Es bleibt spannend zu sehen, ob ich die schnell veränderlichen Bereiche zumindest soweit ausgrenzen kann, dass kein allgemeines Gähnen ausbricht, wenn das Buch rauskommt  :Wink: 

Zielgruppe sind aber auf keinen Fall langjährige Gentoo-User. Die sollten so in der Materie drin stecken, dass sie genau wissen, wo online welche Informationen zu finden sind. Ich hoffe aber, dass es mir gelingt vor allem die Leute anzusprechen, die Lust haben Gentoo einmal auszuprobieren. Schließlich begeistert  mich als Gentoo-Fan jeder zusätzliche User.

----------

## hoschi

Nun ja, jeder Erfahrene Programmierer oder auch Unix/Linux Nutzer hat ein gutes Standardwerk zu Hause.

Bei einem Gentoo-Buch waere der Ansatz von www.pronix.de und Galileo-Computing auch keine schlechte Idee.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Achja....

Nur für die, welche das noch nicht mitbekommen haben. Tobias Scherbaum (dertobi123) hat sein Buch Gentoo Linux - Die Metadistribution fertiggestellt und veröffentlicht.

Einige Infos dazu auf dertobi123's Blog oder auf meinem  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## musv

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur für die, welche das noch nicht mitbekommen haben. Tobias Scherbaum (dertobi123) hat sein Buch Gentoo Linux - Die Metadistribution fertiggestellt und veröffentlicht.
> 
> 

 

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hab mal einen Blick reingeworfen, liest sich ganz gut. 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...oder auf meinem 
> 
> 

 

Änder mal bitte den "Egger's Familien Blog" ab, oder wieviele Familien hat denn der Herr Eggerxs?  :Smile: 

http://www.deppenapostroph.de/

http://www.deppenleerzeichen.de/

----------

## think4urs11

die Diskussion um richditsche Rehgdschraihpung abgetrennt und zu [OT] Die Deutsche Sprache - Der Pisa Thread! hinzugefügt.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

heute beim einkaufen, ich sehe richtig , in der Zeitung Linux-PC ?! Steht ein schöner artikel über das Buch

Gentoo Linux. Die Metadistribution. Gleich mal das Heft gekauft, das Buch ist bereits bestellt  :Smile: 

*edit: hier angehangen -- think4urs11

----------

## dertobi123

Welche Zeitung genau? "Linux PC"? - kenn ich nicht  :Razz: 

----------

## hoschi

Da muessen TING CDs bei :o)

----------

## nikaya

"Gentoo Linux - Die Metadistribution" ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr schön geschriebenes Buch,welches man Neulingen in Sachen Gentoo nur ans Herz legen kann. 

*einfach mal so erwähn*

Ist übrigens geplant das Buch mal online zu veröffentlichen (html/pdf)?

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Welche Zeitung genau? "Linux PC"? - kenn ich nicht 

 

Ich sehe im Impressum : eine Publikation der Linux New Media AG

www.linux-magazin.de

 Der richtige Link zum Buch  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Welche Zeitung genau? "Linux PC"? - kenn ich nicht  
> 
> Ich sehe im Impressum : eine Publikation der Linux New Media AG
> 
> www.linux-magazin.de
> ...

 

Ah, Linux Magazin ... ja, schon mitbekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Ist übrigens geplant das Buch mal online zu veröffentlichen (html/pdf)?

 

Derzeitig nein - da "mal" aber ein undefinierter Zeitpunkt ist: ja, irgendwann ja.

----------

